# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Reo in the way

## Belair_Boy

OK everyone I will be the first to admit I make mistakes.  :Smilie:  
For those following my go to whoa, this is not a new pic but it all too common in my build.  With reinforced concrete walls Murphy will almost guarantee I will hit a reinforcing bar whenever I go to drill a hole.  
Fixing the batten into the foam using a self tapping masonry screw, take two.

----------

